# Arm Pit Cream vs SIGSEGV vs Satan/Kirito. Winner?



## Larkin N Likin (Feb 3, 2021)

Who had the most entertaining b& arch from the last few months?

For me, it's got to be Satan, for the sustained kicking and screaming. The longer a ban is drawn out, the funnier it is.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 3, 2021)

Neither of them.
The infinite sock machine known as @BoingoTango has them beat in spades.
@BoingoTango even called into The Killstream to bitch about being banned to @theralph.
@BoingoTango is about as whiny and pretentious you think he is.




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

I mean he used Vegeta avatars so that isn't surprising


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Feb 3, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Neither of them.
> The infinite sock machine known as @BoingoTango has them beat in spades.
> @BoingoTango even called into The Killstream to bitch about being banned to @theralph.
> @BoingoTango is about as whiny and pretentious you think he is.
> View attachment 1891958


At least Boingo posted bussy


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 3, 2021)

Unless I'm misremembering, Sig just took his mostly and didn't put up too much of a fight. As much as I personally enjoyed APC catching it it was pretty abrupt until he sent that gay ass email. The Satan one had him posting like he was on some righteous holy quest, the anime avatar, and the live burnout.

You could just make an alt, not be transparent, and you could come back. You'd lose your date and stickers but we all know no one _really_ cares about those, right?


----------



## AMERICA (Feb 3, 2021)

I like Satan's because it was funny watching people who didn't know about the name change unironically shit on him for being a SAO fan in his profile.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> You could just make an alt, not be transparent, and you could come back. You'd lose your date and stickers but we all know no one _really_ cares about those, right?


That works if you don't have some schtick you always do with every sock.  I'm sure there are people who got banned and came back without tarding out in exactly the same way that got them banned the first time but they're not funny.


----------



## Wish I knew (Feb 3, 2021)

Hard decision on either Sig or Satan but I'm going with Sig. Sig managed to cause a few threads to be created and lead into a domino effect that includes: causing a slow but steady uptick in OnionFarms registrations, causing the bans of a few users like Basil II, One of Corbins socks, and The Sauce Boss, the near closing of Articles and News and the discussion surrounding whether it should be closed for good or not, The PM leaks and Satans "warpath" which lead to the banning's of crocodilian, zedkissed60 and Satan himself, and then one thing leads to another and that lead to the recent banning of APC.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 3, 2021)

Nahcturne said:


> the near closing of Articles and News and the discussion surrounding whether it should be closed for good or not,


But that's like, everyday.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 3, 2021)

Me because I'm not banned.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 3, 2021)

SIGSEV's ban was just the result of changing political climate on the internet and the site as a whole. His antics personally really had a lot less to do with it than it first appeared. Satan's was probably the biggest shitshow because it exposed the Trumptard underbelly of A&H as being really thin-skinned, then he just as quickly outed himself as being thin-skinned and sperging over the exact same kind of nonsense he was making fun of people for.

APC's ban I see as the natural fallout from the arrogance of the pro-Harris camp getting a little too comfortable with their victory. Harris becoming president was never going to change anything quickly enough to really make an impact. Once the election fever wore off for everyone else, the people like APC who were still sitting there sperging about it just looked insane.

Contrast someone like @Hollywood Hulk Hogan who is an outspoken liberal and perfectly capable of mixing it up in A&H but doesn't really go looking for fights like APC did or have anywhere near the abrasive personality. Though maybe I spoke too soon and HHH's day is still to come, who knows.

Point is, I still think Satan takes the cake for managing to embarass just about the entire forum and then himself.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2021)

Sig's ban changed the landscape of the site, so he had the best ban arc overall, undeniably.


----------



## Daisymae (Feb 3, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> Sig's ban changed the landscape of the site, so he had the best ban arc overall, undeniably.


How?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> How?


Sig's ban led to even more focus on Null's doomposting than the section 230 shit already did which then transpired into the thread of which he panicked thinking that DRUMPF was gonna repeal section 230 which then led to the creation of the politisperging dms where people who commonly posted on political threads were invited to stay in touch somehow which then led to said dms constantly sperging about who they should invite to the dms and who they shouldn't which then led to the exposure of those dms which then led to Satan's autistic crusade of anyone in those dms as well as A&H thus leading to his ban and thus exposing a good chunk of the regular userbase to be faggots of whom are currently in a discord server politisperging in there in which they decide who to let in and who to not let in and blah blah blah.

Satan's ban arc is literally an extension of Sig's arc, thus Sig has the best arc for pretty much exposing most factions of the site to be spergs indirectly.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 3, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> Satan's ban arc is literally an extension of Sig's arc, thus Sig has the best arc for pretty much exposing most factions of the site to be spergs indirectly.


Hmm, I didn't think of it like that.


----------



## JamusActimus (Feb 3, 2021)

The worse loss is clearly sig since it's a perma and he was the best user out of the 3,

Satan getting julayed was not that bad no one will miss him


----------



## byuu (Feb 3, 2021)

SIGSEGV was the funniest.
So many spergs were fedposting but the one guy actually getting an FBI visit was the one who was just making of them.
Even funnier if you consider that it might have been because of @TinyKitty reporting him.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 3, 2021)

It's actually Rat speakers ban


----------



## Maurice Caine (Feb 3, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> Sig's ban led to even more focus on Null's doomposting than the section 230 shit already did which then transpired into the thread of which he panicked thinking that DRUMPF was gonna repeal section 230 which then led to the creation of the politisperging dms where people who commonly posted on political threads were invited to stay in touch somehow which then led to said dms constantly sperging about who they should invite to the dms and who they shouldn't which then led to the exposure of those dms which then led to Satan's autistic crusade of anyone in those dms as well as A&H thus leading to his ban and thus exposing a good chunk of the regular userbase to be faggots of whom are currently in a discord server politisperging in there in which they decide who to let in and who to not let in and blah blah blah.
> 
> Satan's ban arc is literally an extension of Sig's arc, thus Sig has the best arc for pretty much exposing most factions of the site to be spergs indirectly.


Why don't they ever invite me to their parties...


----------



## Wright (Feb 3, 2021)

What the fuck is a Satan? It's like I start using this site less for a few months and I miss entire chapters of history.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Feb 3, 2021)

Who had the most entertaining b& arch from the last few months?

For me, it's got to be Satan, for the sustained kicking and screaming. The longer a ban is drawn out, the funnier it is.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 3, 2021)

Wright said:


> What the fuck is a Satan? It's like I start using this site less for a few months and I miss entire chapters of history.


Pink panther summed it up well, but here he is and his ban post.  He probably would have been fine if he didn't keep taunting Null, but somehow after 2 years of being on the site he was retarded enough to keep pestering him.   Null lets you do so much dumb shit and outlines it perfectly well that if you do the few things that are illegal or annoy him he'll blast you out the airlock for fun, and no one seems to fucking learn.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Feb 3, 2021)

No b& arch was more drawn out than {o}P II. But ultimately he was a inconsequential faggot so I'm giving my vote to SIG for the same reason as @The Pink Panther.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 3, 2021)

When Null went to ban SIGSEGV, he discovered that XenForo literally would not allow him to do it. He had to send SIG an email begging him to pretend that he was banned just so Null could save face. Being the gigachad that he is, SIG obliged the request.


----------



## Furret (Feb 3, 2021)

Huh, I seem to have missed APC being banned. What did he do?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Furret said:


> Huh, I seem to have missed APC being banned. What did he do?


Didn't quit while he was ahead I guess


----------



## BLEACHED.COM (Feb 5, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Neither of them.
> The infinite sock machine known as @BoingoTango has them beat in spades.
> @BoingoTango even called into The Killstream to bitch about being banned to @theralph.
> @BoingoTango is about as whiny and pretentious you think he is.
> View attachment 1891958


This is fucking peak autism lmao.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 5, 2021)

you can't ban arm pit cream, you can only rubber band him, cause he'll snap back.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 5, 2021)

Furret said:


> Huh, I seem to have missed APC being banned. What did he do?


You should be careful what you base your account on, I almost mistook you for @Foxxo and he likes giant anime women


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 5, 2021)

MemeGrey said:


> You should be careful what you base your account on, I almost mistook you for @Foxxo and he likes giant anime women


One of my long-time favorite fetishes is giantess vore: a giant woman consuming a smaller person. In order to create and play out a "scene" where I become a giantess and devour someone else, I have to imagine my own reality, inside my head, completely controlled by me. Every character is a projection of myself, taking on values, ideas, and images that I choose to give them. That's just how imagination works. So if I fantasize about becoming a giantess and eating a train full of people, I'm not harming anyone. I'm just creating a fantasy that involves me engaging with myself. Everyone consents because there is only one person: me. And I'm having a blast.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2021)

helloworld.exe said:


> One of my long-time favorite fetishes is giantess vore: a giant woman consuming a smaller person. In order to create and play out a "scene" where I become a giantess and devour someone else, I have to imagine my own reality, inside my head, completely controlled by me. Every character is a projection of myself, taking on values, ideas, and images that I choose to give them. That's just how imagination works. So if I fantasize about becoming a giantess and eating a train full of people, I'm not harming anyone. I'm just creating a fantasy that involves me engaging with myself. Everyone consents because there is only one person: me. And I'm having a blast.


When you become so desperate about your lack of new copypasta that you give up and write your own.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 5, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> When you become so desperate about your lack of new copypasta that you give up and write your own.


I've had that in my collection since late October, bro.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2021)

helloworld.exe said:


> I've had that in my collection since late October, bro.


Do you really want to hurt me?  Do you really want to make me cry?


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 5, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Do you really want to hurt me?  Do you really want to make me cry?


Yes.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Feb 5, 2021)

The 8 Of Spades said:


> But that's like, everyday.


A&N still here while Satan, APC, and zed are gone. Neon nazi glow post niggers stay winning.


----------



## Furret (Feb 6, 2021)

MemeGrey said:


> You should be careful what you base your account on, I almost mistook you for @Foxxo and he likes giant anime women


I appear to have accidentally stumbled into some kind of Furret cult by joining with this name/avatar. Within a week of joining I had two people following me because I based my account on Furret.


----------



## Foxxo (Feb 6, 2021)

Furret said:


> I appear to have accidentally stumbled into some kind of Furret cult by joining with this name/avatar. Within a week of joining I had two people following me because I based my account on Furret.


It's not a cult, it's a religion.

Also I'm working on my problems.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> It's not a cult, it's a religion.
> 
> Also I'm working on my problems.


What is it about giantess porn that you enjoy? Feet? Vore?


----------



## Foxxo (Feb 6, 2021)

helloworld.exe said:


> What is it about giantess porn that you enjoy? Feet? Vore?


Vastness. Impact. Looming. Feet as a derivative of that third thing.

I don't like sweat or smell or even sex, though, so don't look at me like a degenerate.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Feet


Do you want to eat their toe cheese? Imagine the smell...


----------



## Foxxo (Feb 6, 2021)

helloworld.exe said:


> Do you want to eat their toe cheese? Imagine the smell...


Please refer to the post I just edited.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Feb 3, 2021)

Who had the most entertaining b& arch from the last few months?

For me, it's got to be Satan, for the sustained kicking and screaming. The longer a ban is drawn out, the funnier it is.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Please refer to the post I just edited.


No.


----------



## Furret (Feb 6, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> It's not a cult, it's a religion.
> 
> Also I'm working on my problems.


Fair enough.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2021)

I am happy that SIG is still with us.  Even if he is a gigantic faggot.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 6, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I am happy that SIG is still with us.  Even if he is a gigantic faggot.


Maybe the real SIGSEGV was the shitposts we made along the way?


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 6, 2021)

Satan's was the most entertaining to watch, but I think Sig should definitely get points for style. It's not every day that somebody shitposts so hard that the feds get involved.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> Satan's was the most entertaining to watch, but I think Sig should definitely get points for style. It's not every day that somebody shitposts so hard that the feds get involved.


Sig was Pancho in this.


----------



## LUNEKO (Feb 6, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> It's not every day that somebody shitposts so hard that the feds get involved.


Satan was just another lil' bitch like the dozens of banned dumbasses before him, APC was just a contrarian that shitposted a bit too hard one day, Sig went out with a bang by shitposting so hard the feds had to stop him, the choice is clear to me, that's all the post that lead to the ban tho, post ban sig just took the ban and fucked away to shitpost on the alternatives to kiwi farm, the others raised up more of a stink afterwards


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 6, 2021)

Nejo said:


> shitposting so hard the feds had to stop him


Did they really stop him, though?


----------



## LUNEKO (Feb 6, 2021)

helloworld.exe said:


> Did they really stop him, though?


Only temporarily, he's still shitposting away in the onion farms and the kiwifarms fediverse nod


----------

